# Sensor de proximidad por infrarrojo



## Joel (Ago 31, 2005)

Hola todos:

Resulta que estoy diseñando un robot que esquiva obstáculos y tengo un problema con los sensores de proximidad ya que deseo usar sensores de proximidad infrarrojos.

consiste en dos led IR con un receptor de ir de televisión.

que ideas pueden darme para esto?


----------



## Raflex (Sep 19, 2005)

Hola, segun tengo entendido, para poder usar ese modulo de television necesitas generar una determinada frecuencia con los ir-leds. pero para la aplicacion que necesitas es probable que si utilizas un modulo emisor-receptor integrado como el cny70 te funcione,  Lo que haces es conectar el led directamente a Vcc con su resistencia limitadora de corriente, y en el lado del transistor lo polarizas y por el colector vas a tener variaciones de voltaje segun sea la separacion entre un obstaculo, lo malo de este modulo es que no es para grandes distancias. De la misma manera si vas a utilizar el modulo de television vas a hacer algo similar, notaras variaciones en voltaje segun la separacion del obstaculo.


----------



## Joel (Sep 19, 2005)

Estuve buscando acerca del tema y encontré las siguientes aplicaciones.

http://www.dprg.org/projects/1998-08a/
http://www.seattlerobotics.org/encoder/200112/richk.htm


----------



## SystemControl (Sep 20, 2005)

Mirate este robot ke eskiva obstaculos por IR y no es tan complicado D http://www.jvmbots.com/frames/main.htm


----------



## Alejo GS (Oct 27, 2007)

Hola Compañeros Del Foro,
Para Mi Pensar, Es Mejor Utilizar Los Sensores De Ultrasonido Porque Son Mas Confiables Y No Causa interrupción Con La Luz Solar, Pero Si Quieren Utilizar Los Infrarrojos; Los Receptores Mejores Son De Marca Sharp De La Numeración GP1U12.

Y Conectar El Emisor En Varios Pulsos Constasntes, Que No Sean Visibles Al Ojo Humano Y Que Se Note La Variacion De Luz Por medio De Una Camara De Celular, Esto Seria Con Ayuda De Un Astable.

Con Eso Me Despido Comunidad


----------

